# Muchacho de roce



## Larroja

Hola, 

no tengo ni idea de lo que significa ser "un muchacho de roce". Contexto: a este muchacho, del que no sé mucho más, "no le faltó la ocasión de alternar con personajes que muy luego se abrirían paso en la política". 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Lexinauta

Noi diciamo 'un muchacho *con* roce'. E il dizionario DRAE ci offre la seguente definizione:
*roce.*

*3.* m. Trato o comunicación frecuente con algunas personas.

Ossìa che vuol dire che quel ragazzo aveva relazioni con importanti personaggi.


----------



## Pinairun

Lexinauta said:


> Noi diciamo 'un muchacho *con* roce'. E il dizionario DRAE ci offre la seguente definizione:
> *roce.*
> 
> *3.* m. Trato o comunicación frecuente con algunas personas.
> 
> Ossìa che vuol dire che quel ragazzo aveva relazioni con importanti personaggi.


 

A mí me suena a la versión chico de "chica de alterne". Pero puedo estar equivocada, claro.

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que la cosa va por donde dice Lexinauta. Alguien que, sin ser nadie, logra tener contactos a base del roce "casual" con personajes que van a llegar a ser alguien (En política en este caso)


----------



## 0scar

Se trata de un muchacho de/con _roce social_

Tener  _roce social_ es que te inviten a las mismas fiestas a las que va la princesa de Mónaco.


----------



## gatogab

> "un muchacho de roce".


Sembra essere uno che sta in mezzo alla gente 'che conta'.
gg


----------



## Larroja

È bello rimettersi al lavoro e scoprire che nottetempo qualcuno ha pensato per te! Ottimi spunti, grazie mille, siete fantastici!


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> È bello rimettersi al lavoro e scoprire che nottetempo qualcuno ha pensato per te! Ottimi spunti, grazie mille, siete fantastici!


Roce social.
Rozar= avere un leggero contatto.
Buenos días, LA.

gg


----------



## Neuromante

Oscar y Gatogab lo han explicado mejor que yo. Pero añadiría que está allí por que se ha sabido mover, pero que en realidad no pinta nada en ese ambiente.


----------



## Larroja

Opterò per qualcosa tipo: "uno che è nel giro di quelli che contano".
Grazie mille!


----------



## Neuromante

Piensa que él *no* es "uno che conta"


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Oscar y Gatogab lo han explicado mejor que yo. Pero añadiría que está allí por que se ha sabido mover, pero que en realidad no pinta nada en ese ambiente.





Neuromante said:


> Piensa que él *no* es "uno che conta"


 
Se non conta, come mai viene invitato alle feste della principessa di Monaco?
gg


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Piensa que él *no* es "uno che conta"



Si en italiano digo que uno "è nel giro", no implica necesariamente que él mismo es importante, sino que conoce a gente importante, tiene contactos, sabe dónde buscar apoyo si lo necesita. Por eso a veces se dice "l'importante è entrare nel giro", por ejemplo en el ámbito laboral: cuanta más gente conoces (¿conozcas? ¡socorro!), más fácil será encontrar trabajo... algo muy italiano, demasiado italiano... 



gatogab said:


> Tu pensi che possa essere un arrampicatore sociale?
> gg



En el contexto de mi cuento no, en absoluto: el muchacho ese simplemente conoce al intendente (el alcalde) de un pueblo, y por eso su amigo lo define "de roce"; en otros contextos, bueno... no sé. Pero me parece que "arrampicatore sociale" tiene otro matiz, hasta un sentido distinto. Digamos que para serlo, hay que ser "de roce". ¿Sí o no?


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Pero me parece que "arrampicatore sociale" tiene otro matiz, hasta un sentido distinto. Digamos que para serlo, hay que ser "de roce". ¿Sí o no?


Mi opción la dí y no era 'arrampicatore sociale'. Volevo sapere se Neuro intendeva questo con il suo insistere 'che non conta'.
Pero después de leer la pregunta a Neuro me di cuenta que se prestaba a equívoco y la cancelé. 
La, più veloce della luce, la colse.
Infatti, adesso non appare
La tua opzione "uno che è nel giro di quelli che contano", mi pare buona.

gg


----------



## Neuromante

Non volevo dire, giusto, giusto "arrampictore sociale" per via dalla carica negativa che cueto termine ne ha.


Visto il contesto direi che è, semplicemente: "Un buen contacto" (In spagnolo) 
Con " muchacho de roce" non si fa riferimento al ragazzo, ma al fatto che tramite lui, si puo entrare in contatto con uno potente. Lo si puo usare per i propi fine.

Ragazzo per(¿A cui?) accostarsi ¿Forse?


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Non volevo dire, giusto, giusto "arrampicatore sociale" per via dalla carica negativa che questo termine ne ha.
> 
> 
> Visto il contesto direi che è, semplicemente: "Un buen contacto" (In spagnolo)
> Con " muchacho de roce" non si fa riferimento al ragazzo, ma al fatto che tramite lui, si puo entrare in contatto con uno potente. Lo si può usare per i propi fine.


 
Neuro, ce l'hai col povero ragazzo

gg


----------



## Pacalito

Ma dire di qualcuno che è "de roce" come per esempio un amico/amica non significa che quella persona è un compagno/a di letto?


----------



## Larroja

Pacalito said:


> Ma dire di qualcuno che è "de roce" come per esempio un amico/amica non significa che quella persona è un compagno/a di letto?



Questo è un altro caso ancora e su WR se n'è già discusso sul forum spagnolo-inglese: amigo/a con derecho a roce.


----------

